# John Bull Prime Minister Cigar Review - Nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

No complaints when the biggest cigar in your discount pack smokes well and lasted as long as it did. I've had way worse in these samplers. Usuall...

Read the full review here: John Bull Prime Minister Cigar Review - Nice


----------

